# steel-toe or no steel-toe



## ChristianHorseLover (Feb 6, 2018)

I have been looking into getting rubber or muck boots for wearing at the ranch I volunteer at. And I've been told that steel-toe is a must! but how important is it? steel-toe boots aren't cheap....sadly.
Also, I've heard that ST are heavy and clumsy. But I would love your opinion.


----------



## Yogiwick (Sep 30, 2013)

Think of it this way, if the horse steps hard enough to bend the steel you're in REALLY big trouble.

People say to go with steel toe, but no true horse person would recommend that. Bruised or possible broken bones aren't fun, but better than a mangled foot!

I would never go out of my way to buy steel toed.

Especially for muck boots, go for comfort. I don't like rubber ones as I'm in them ALL day and the lack of being proper footwear really takes it's toll. A good, preferably waterproof paddock boot is a good option if you aren't sure on the rubber. I also find the mid calf height leaves rubs, maybe just me but I'll either go with knee high or ankle. But if not wearing them too long it won't matter so much.


----------



## Mewlie (Apr 14, 2017)

If the ranch you're volunteering at says you _must _have steel-toed boots, then I would respect their request.
I personally don't use steel-toed boots, as I find I move a little too slowly in them compared to my normal work boots and they do add weight to my feet.
But, I'm also not lifting heavy things that are liable to be dropped or fall on my toes, nor am I working with strange horses that might play stomp-a-toe with me.
I do feel like the more you use them, the more you become accustomed to them. They do protect your tootsies!


----------



## loosie (Jun 19, 2008)

Hi, 

If it's a stipulation for employment, then you may have to just grin & bear it. But I'm seriously not sure how much safer - if any they are. A farrier I work with swore *against* steel caps, for the reason stated above - he had had a mate, another farrier in hospital with his toes crushed badly - & stuck that way until the boot was cut off, *because* of the steel cap. If the horse stomps on your actual toes, the caps shouldn't dent, will protect you. But if the stomp is further up, near the edge of the cap, it's very possible the cap will bend. It's one thing to be stomped on, but quite another to have that crushing pressure remain like that because the steel cap is bent into your foot!

In my line of work(farriery), I've been stomped on a few times over the years. Always the back feet, when a horse suddenly drops his foot, toe first, from startling at something or body issues that cause the horse to suddenly drop. Tho I'm usually aware of when it might happen & ready to react to avoid it, occasionally it happens. I don't recall ever having a horse stomp on my *toes*. Couple of times on the outside of my foot & once right on the bridge - ouch! that one was bad & I'm lucky I took my boot off immediately because otherwise it'd have to be cut off, how big & quick my foot swelled! I'm more often than not barefoot around my own horses tho...


----------



## JCnGrace (Apr 28, 2013)

I use the mid calf muck boots without a steel toe. No rubbing problems but with those I always have my pant legs tucked inside to protect them from the mud so have a layer between skin and boot.


You don't say where in the US you are but if in a cold area I hear the steel toed boots makes your toes feel even colder. I've also heard of the mangled foot and my farrier will attest to the fact that he got stepped on more often above the area of protection. He finally quit buying them.


----------



## k9kenai (Jul 1, 2017)

Steel toed boots are both colder in the winter and horribly hot in the summer. I, too, am against them unless your barn says you absolutely _must_ have them if you want to volunteer/work there.I like the rubber muck boots that are knee high and I wear them over my breeches or tuck my jeans in. There are several different types/brands. The only ones I've found extremely uncomfortable are the ones that are neoprene lined as I've found they don't breathe very well (or maybe it was just the brand...). 

If this is something you plan on doing for a while, definitely spend a bit of money on a nice pair of comfortable muck boots since you'll most likely be doing quite a bit of work in them. 

I've been stepped on a couple times by horses but oddly enough the only time I've had my toes (and a few bones in my upper foot) fractured has been the result of one my dogs being too rambunctious!


----------



## iloverains (Apr 1, 2011)

If it's a must it makes it a bit hard, but as stated above, I've heard too many stories about people losing toes or completely crushing them because of the steel cap, in Australia around where I'm from, you're not aloud to wear steel caps because of that reason. I'd rather a broken toe or foot then a crushed one.


----------



## horselovinguy (Oct 1, 2013)

I've worn both and find them uncomfortable, period.
When working with horses you bend a lot...that steel toe interferes with where my foot has a natural bend..nope, not bending well in steel that now digs into my foot. 

I don't know of to many, if any steel toes riding, equestrian footwear.
Work boots, yes...made for those in heavy construction or trade with _objects that are normally immovable_.
_Horses are live, breathing & moving_...sometimes on top of our foot. :icon_rolleyes:
I do wear leather shoes, mostly Ariat..the Terrain is one I find comfortable and protective but not restrictive.
Paddock boots just wear out to quickly and don't take as much abuse.
I find working in many of the western style boots toe-constricting...I like more of a square toe or very rounded design for my comfort.
For those that wear flip-flops or the thinnest of shoes, they have yet to be stepped on and ripped the skin because they didn't protect that foot...foolish practice_ in my opinion..

Just like in horses...no feet no horse...same is true for us humans!! :|
:runninghorse2:...
jmo..
_


----------



## SteadyOn (Mar 5, 2017)

As the others have said, I'd avoid the steel toes unless you HAVE to use them. Getting your toes stepped on doesn't happen often if you're careful, and when it does it actually isn't that bad, most of the time. MOST of the time!


----------



## QtrBel (May 31, 2012)

The shoe needs to fit and length is really important as the cap should not extend so far past the joint so as not to impede the natural bend of the foot. I've worn them and not worn them. No injuries from them but broken toes without. 

My husband had a 75' + pine land cut side flat across the top of his foot. Had he not had steel toes on he would have lost the foot. Steel toes meant broken bones and massive soft tissue injury but his foot was not trapped in the boot and there were no amputations. I'd say that size tree dropped flat has more force than any horse. Myth Busters put out a segment on this and couldn't do enough damage from tests that would cause amputation though they did reach a level of force that could still break bones. 

I'd say if you wear them make sure they come from a reputable dealer and fit correctly. Yes they are heavy. Yes they take getting used to. Would I say : "People say to go with steel toe, but no true horse person would recommend that. Bruised or possible broken bones aren't fun, but better than a mangled foot!" No!

I'd say any stomp likely to mangle a foot with steel toes would cause amputation without.

While I


----------



## george the mule (Dec 7, 2014)

Hi Christian!

If you're gonna get protective boots for working with horses, get something with a metatarsal guard; damaged toes are painful, but broken metatarsal bones will put you on crutches for a long time. My farrier swears by his, and they have the scars to show why. And he uses heavy leather ****** as well.
I'm surprised that no one has mentioned it, but (er, um) you _will_ get stepped on. And kicked, bitten, knocked down, slammed against the wall. Usually it's non-acrimonious, and little or no harm is done, but a horse is a big animal, and if he is reacting in fear or anger, best is to get out of his way, but second best is to protect yourself.
After a while working with equines, you get to where you can anticipate the times where you need to back away, but (I'm guessing you are relatively new to the game) until you do, protective clothing is your friend, and no one will think worse of you for wearing it. Some even recommend wearing a helmet, and it's really hard to mount a rational argument against it . . .
Good work boots are not clumsy, and are comfortable to be worn all day. Good work boots are expensive; expect to spend $150 - $200. Chippewa, Redwing, Carolina.
That said, I really like my Muck Boot "Chore" for wading thru poo and other barnyard slime, and they clean up with a hose.


----------



## Cordillera Cowboy (Jun 6, 2014)

Ditto what George the Mule said. If you choose the steel toes, do not skimp on the fit or the quality. and also get the metatarsal guard. It may have happened, but I don't really remember ever having my toes stepped on. Tops and sides yes. Most recently was last week. I'm in the tropics. My usual footwear is a pair of close toed hiking sandals. Except when I'm trimming hooves. That's about the only time around here that I wear socks and shoes. 


As Loosie mentioned, it was a case of a horse dropping down and needing to put a foot down quickly to maintain balance. Caught me a glancing blow on the side of the foot that I was already moving out of the way. 


But, back to the point, I've worn steel toes for various jobs that required them. I never experienced the colder/hotter discomfort others complain about. The only discomfort I've had came from ill fitting boots.


----------



## SteadyOn (Mar 5, 2017)

george the mule said:


> Some even recommend wearing a helmet, and it's really hard to mount a rational argument against it . . .


I often stick my helmet on when I'm turning out or bringing in the horses. Especially if I just have a "feeling" about it. I'm PROBABLY not going to get struck or kicked in the head, but if it did happen and I didn't have the helmet... I mean, it's not like there's any DISadvantage to popping it on!


----------



## Yogiwick (Sep 30, 2013)

I took "must" as in "oh do get this, you'll want it!" not as in actually required. If actually required I would get them. But having worked at many barns, some with requirements (and requiring you to wear riding boots when you aren't riding for a 10 hour day is stupid, to add) and my go to is sneakers. I have a pair of nice tall boots (paddock type that you can also ride in) that MIGHT be steel? They are great boots and once broken in very comfortable, but I still wear sneakers unless it's too cold or wet. Also, bigger boots are so clunky, nothing like getting stepped on because you can't get your foot out of the way in time.

My last job I was told (after 6+ months) "oh by the way we want you to wear a helmet when handwalking", keep in mind there are no rules about "leading" a horse, "turning out" a horse, "warming up the horse", no this is specifically IF HANDWALKING I am to (after leading the horse in from pasture, grooming, then leading down to the arena) put my helmet on. I won't wear a helmet unless I must and helmet "rules" not riding are pretty BS imo, it's not a lesson barn don't tell me what to do! BUT it's not a BAD thing to wear a helmet at all, I just thought the above was pretty amusing.


----------



## beau159 (Oct 4, 2010)

I grew up on a farm/ranch and I’ve never owned a pair of steel toes. Sure, your feet get stepped on once in a while but not that often. Steel toes are heavy and really make your toes cold when it’s cold out.


----------



## loosie (Jun 19, 2008)

horselovinguy said:


> For those that wear flip-flops or the thinnest of shoes, they have yet to be stepped on and ripped the skin because they didn't protect that foot...foolish practice_ in my opinion.._


_

Well I dunno how people stand wearing thongs(what you call flip flops) anyway, but I have indeed been stepped on in bare feet too, but rarely & never badly. I think, from a lifetime of mostly bare feet in all situations, including around horses, I've become unconsciously more careful. I very rarely even stand on prickles or such, whereas when I'm wearing boots I'm a bit more blase I think - had a nail go through my boot into my foot once! I always wear good workboots when I'm trimming other's horses. Well nearly - I've turned up twice to jobs in my decades of doing it & realised I forgot my boots..._


----------



## 3Horses2DogsandaCat (Apr 19, 2016)

I was always taught that it was a rule to never wear steel-toe boots around horses. I didn't realize some people were taught the opposite.


----------

